# Help me select appropriate plants



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi All,

I've decided that I am going to be re-doing my 75g tank. I want to try my hand at an low maintenance planted tank set-up. This doesn't necessarily mean low-tech; but it might.

Here's what I have so far;

- 75g tank (48" x 18" x 20" tall)
- 48" Beamsworks (72 x 1w LED; some are blue) light w/remote 3-way timer.
- Rena XP3
- AquaClear 300 (planning to swap this for another XP3)
- Hydor inline 300w heater
- Sand substrate
- wood & rocks

Here's what I plan to get over the holidays;

- CO2 tank, regulator, solenoid, diffuser.

These things are on my wish list to add now or later;

- Digital Ph Monitor/controller
- Planted tank substrate/gravel (I would like to keep some sand, maybe even have two distinct areas with planted substrate in back and sand in the foreground).

As for plants, I don't want anything too difficult. Historically, without CO2, I have had great success with Java Fern, Anubias, Valisneria, and various mosses.
I'm thinking of adding or keeping these plants again (aside from Java Fern - I've had enough of this weed to last a lifetime and will only keep it sparingly, if at all), but would like to add some more plants, including mid ground plants. The thing is I don't really know what would work. Would sword plants or crypts work?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Blyxa Japonica  Very easy to keep but does need to be pulled up, split, and trimmed down once in a while.


----------

